# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Down home waltz

## SHORTY

Would any one have Tab for "Down Home Waltz". I've looked in the Cafe tab listing but I didn't find it. I tried Mandozine also with no luck. I heard it recorded by Buck White and David Grisman.
 # # # # # # # #Thanks,
 # # # # # # # # # # # # #Shorty

----------


## AlanN

What a great melody.

Mandolin Magazine's Tom Moran noted it out in G in one of the issue, forget which one.

Buck's version (with over-dubbed mandolins, very perfect) was recorded on That Down Home Feeling on County Records back in the 70's, I think. That LP has the nifty number Fancy Dan, which I wore out trying to learn. Jack Hicks' wonderful banjo graces that record too.

----------


## sgarrity

It is simple and beautiful. I know you're asking for tab, but this is a good one to do some ear training on. Start on the A string with a D note (5th fret) and walk up the E string to a G note(3rd fret) and you have the opening. then walk it back down and you're on your way.

----------


## Bill Van Liere

I think Buck's Down Home Waltz is in standard music notation in Waltz Book Three. I am at work and don't have the publication in front of me but also I remember this starting on the D note as Shaun describes. 

Sweet little tune

----------


## barricwiley

Try this

----------


## barricwiley

2nd part

----------


## Kevin Briggs

Awesome!

----------


## chip

Last two measures should be D string 5th fret, not A string 5th Fret.
You end on a G not a D...

----------


## AlanN

I think Buck recorded it in F. Anyone have the old record?

----------


## sgarrity

The note is right but the tab is wrong on that ending. Otherwise, looks pretty much just how I play it!

----------


## chip

(Quote)sgarrity 
The note is right but the tab is wrong on that end.

Isn't that what I said?

----------


## Jean Fugal

here

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7PRYCUdm3M

----------


## sgarrity

[QUOTE]Isn't that what I said? #

Not exactly. #The standard notation is correct. #The TAB is not on the last note

----------


## Mike Bunting

I think that's what he said.

----------

